# best for coyote/fox



## kevin.k

ok, so ive never trapped befor but would like to buy a few traps/snares without spending alot of money,

What kind of trap/snare should i buy to trap a coyote or fox?

How do i set up the trap?

-sry im sure u guys r sick of getting asked these "?"'s but i would appreaciate if you took the time to help me out.


----------



## xdeano

Kevin

http://www.minntrapprod.com/

Check out this page for traps and snares, I've used everything from #1.75 - #3 foot hold for coyote and fox both. Location is key, find where the coyotes are and get a trap in the ground. Just read as much stuff about trapping as you can off the internet and give it a try. I would also suggest going to a fur hunters and trappers meeting.

http://www.ndfhta.com/

check out at the bottom of the page there is a link to "North Dakota Cooperative Fur Harvester Education
Program Manual (Draft as of 06-02-06)"
or
http://www.ndfhta.com/adobe/fur manual.pdf

I'll recommend the Amberg type snare locks, they work great. again just look around and find some pages to look at.

Deano


----------



## KYUSS

Good info. xdeano.

kevin k. I dont think anyone gets sick of questions being asked. Thats what the forum is for. If you have any other ?'s please ask.


----------



## wyogoose

For coyotes and fox I would recomend a #2 Bridger square jaw make sure there is a long chain and at least one swivel.


----------



## cya_coyote

for fox and coyote i am using #2 victor square jaw, and some duke #2 round jaw traps. i usually buy my lure from trapper arts. the canine choice and FHQ are really good lures.

i keep my chains short, usually no longer than 8", and most are 6". i don't want them to lunge around so much. i am using a lot of scent posts. they seem to be working the best for me, since i have a lot of competition around.

good luck

cya
:sniper:


----------



## adokken

I would recomend Grawes quick kill coyote snares, A proffesional snare man in killdeer.ND ordered a hundred dozen this season.After using a few last season I would not use any other snare.


----------



## Mongojoe

For strictly coyote trapping I always preferred #3's, in both coils and long springs, but I used a number of #3 "jumps" as well... In areas where I was as likely to catch a fox as a coyote or bobcat I kinda liked the old #1 3/4 NORTHWOODS, and the #1 3/4 VICTOR round jaws were "OK" too. But my favorite "all-around" predator traps for a mixed line were the old #2 MONTGOMERYS, and the #2 NORTHWOODS, both in coils. I never cared too much for the #2 VICTORS if coyotes were on the agenda. They worked fine for fox and bobcats, but I just had too many of them destroyed by coyotes... I admit that I am somewhat "old school", and am not too familier with alot of the "modern" traps... The newest traps that I have personally used are some #3 BRIDGER's... I bought a few dozen when they first came out...but that's been awhile now, and while they are decent coyote traps, I would not recommend the #3 size for a mixed line with fox.... Snares are not generally legal to use here under normal cirmcumstances, so I have only limited experience with them, and then only when doing control work...but those I used worked very well, and were from MILLIGAN BRAND..... As for "not spending alot of money", often in the summer, you can pick up used traps at garage and yard sales...and you can generally find tail-gaters at the state conventions selling used traps at a decent price... In the back of magazines such as THE TRAPPER AND PREDATOR CALLER, and FUR FISH AND GAME, there are often advertizements for used traps for sale... I have often seen used traps for sale on ebay as well...but quite often they go "a little high", I feel.


----------



## smitty223

I preffer & use alot of Bridgers myself, in the offset-jaw #2 & #3 size coilsprings. They are a beefy trap made out of good material, and are very similar to the old Northwoods. I baseplate and laminate mine, as well as replace the swivels with Crunch Proofs, and add atleast 1 extra, for a minimum of 3 swivels. A large portion also have JC Conner Shock Springs installed. Some are 4-coiled, some aren't.









I have used several of the #2 Vic squarejaws, but not in their stock form. I replace the jaws with #1.75 offset jaws, laminate & baseplate them, bubbleweld the jawtips, add #2 musicwire springs, good chain/swivel assys, and tune them.....they'll hold coyotes, no problem :beer: 









Whatever you do.....don't buy cheap traps. Traps are a trappers tools, and you need dependable ones. Coyotes can turn a cheap trap into a pile of pieces with 1 good lunge.

My thoughts on chains are, too long & you give them too much slack to build-up a full head of stem, too short & you'll allow them to pump your stake(s). I run between 12-16" of machine chain.

If you're looking for traps, shoot me a PM & maybe I can help you out with traps that are already modified & tuned.

Smitty

PS- Mongojoe, how you been man? Been awhile since I've made the rounds (forums).....hope all is well with you. Good to see you're still here to keep us in line :wink:

Here's a coyote & red I got this week. Coyote in a #2 Vic, red in a #2 Bridger........


----------



## Mongojoe

Smitty... How you been? ... I'm glad to see you are still up and kickin'... Hated to see you go at the other forum... You posted some of the best pictures with explainations, of any one there...particularly with trap modification and accessories.......... I've just been taking it as it comes... Trapping season starts here in a couple of weeks... Sure gonna miss not getting out there amoungst it.... Hey, I wish you the best with the season.......and I'm sure I'll see you around..... Have a good 'un.


----------



## smitty223

I appriciate the kind words my friend.......if only I can remember where I'm to send the check........ :lol:


----------

